#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Who are the companies working on IOT?

## Lorraine

Hi all,

To the matter of fact, most of the companies are actually taking the benefits of this process and
making improvements to a certain level where their overall execution has reached to certain optimum level.

Can you guys name some such companies?

Thank you!

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> 
> To the matter of fact, most of the companies are actually taking the benefits of this process and
> making improvements to a certain level where their overall execution has reached to certain optimum level.
> 
> Can you guys name some such companies?
> 
> Thank you!


ARM
SAP
Nvidia
Samsara

These are some of the companies I've known so far!

----------

